# What to put in 72g bowfront?



## Verse 34k (Apr 26, 2009)

I'd like a saltwater community type setup. Any ideas?

Honestly, at this point I don't care what goes in there, the damn thing just needs more fish.

Right now it has 1 humbug damsel and 1 bicolor basslet, but those can go at any time.


----------



## Verse 34k (Apr 26, 2009)

oh, it's a FOWLR setup.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

how old is the tank?

i personally would sell the fish you have now, esp. the damsel and go with a pair of clowns, one or a pair of tank raised bangaii cardinals ( only buy tank bred, they are near endangerment ) a few different wrasses and since its FOWLR some type of angel as my "show fish" but thats only how i would do it. regardless, QT fish and stock slowly over a period of months, not days or weeks. 

what do you have in mind and maybe we can better help to narrow down your list.


----------



## Verse 34k (Apr 26, 2009)

the tanks been running somwhere around 3 or 4 years.

anyways, yesteday i was gifted with a tomato clownfish and three yellowtail damsels, so far so good. unfortanetly, the new stock does hinder what i planned to put in the tank (something like you suggetsed, THANKS again for the ideas  ), so now i'm not quite sure what to put in there. i was thinking one or two more fish, though not sure what. i want to put another tomato clownfish in there, but i hear those can be aggressive to each other...


----------



## Verse 34k (Apr 26, 2009)

hmm would a fuzzy lionfish be a possible choice?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I would avoid adding any more clownfish, as you are correct that they will probably behave aggressively towards each other.

It sounds like you want a very easy to care for aquarium, with some very hardy fish. Given that you already have some territorial fish, I would suggest you add 1 or 2 Tangs and call it quits. A Yellow Tang and Kohl Tang would be perfect additions, both of which are rather sturdy fish, assuming you select healthy individuals.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Verse 34k said:


> hmm would a fuzzy lionfish be a possible choice?


No. Size... diet... growth... feeding difficulties.


----------



## Verse 34k (Apr 26, 2009)

i've decided to get a sailfin tang, which will be moved out into a larger tank once needed


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Verse 34k said:


> i've decided to get a sailfin tang, which will be moved out into a larger tank once needed


Perfect choice. Which Sailfin do you like? The Z. veliferum or Z. desjardini? I have a veliferum and it is one of my favorite fish.


----------



## Verse 34k (Apr 26, 2009)

I like the veliferum, and I do believe that's what I got  But the fish was labled as "sailfin tang" and i'm not good with ID'ing saltwater. Here's a pic of 'em:


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Beautiful.

Zebrasoma veliferum. Be sure to feed algae sheets daily, because Tangs that small need frequent grazing and a big fat stomach!


----------

